
Rust and the Future of Systems Programming - steveklabnik
https://medium.com/mozilla-tech/b75fba746910
======
geooooooooobox
I don't care that people think Go and Rust cannot be compared, but Golang
seriously has to be shown the exit door, this whole notion of less is good and
let's make sure the language caters to the mediocre majority who could care
less about code after hours has to `go` and in it's entirety is utter
bullshit, with Golang gaining majority usage, the future of better abstraction
is at risk, when will we be free of languages that mimic c's minimalism and
ugliness for systems programming?, RUST HAS TO PREVAIL

